# PCC from local RPO- Bangalore,India



## roshan567 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey Guys
Well, I am traveling to Spain for my studies in oct this year and as usual i would require a PCC from the local RPO. I have few questions with regard to the PCC

1) Is the PCC a paper document or a stamp on the passport?
2) I recently applied and received a fresh passport as my old was about to expire soon. Hence, in my case will an actual police verification happen?
3) How long does it usually take for the PCC to be issued?

Awaiting your replies

Thanks
Roshan


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

roshan567 said:


> Hey Guys
> Well, I am traveling to Spain for my studies in oct this year and as usual i would require a PCC from the local RPO. I have few questions with regard to the PCC
> 
> 1) Is the PCC a paper document or a stamp on the passport?
> ...


:welcome:

You'll have to help us a bit first; what's an RPO and a PCC????????????????????


----------

